# Horn like sound when accelerating



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey guys, I've been hearing this annoying horn like noise when I get on the accelerator (it sorta sounds like a mix between a honk and the sound a goose makes). It happens while accelerating near the peak boost levels. Any thoughts on what this could be? 

I don't think its a boost leak as I don't have any other symptoms associated with a leak..


:beer:


----------



## QCOUPETT (Dec 21, 2012)

*It's probably your diverter valve*

Mine did the same thing when I replaced my stock air box with a VTDA. Easy fix, go to a Forge or OEM replacement.


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

Mine does the same thing now as of h2o weekend. No idea why. Have Apr r1 diverter, and it makes the honking at the 0 psi mark on the boost gauge.


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

Its the strangest thing isnt it!? I was looking around and it seems like some people are saying it could be the DV going out, possibly a tear in the diaphragm??


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

More than likely a vacuum leak. Ever blown on a blade of grass between your thumbs? This is the same thing when you have a slice in a vacuum line. 

Do a boost leak test to confirm. 

Jason


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I was experiencing this with my diaphragm Forge valve. Usually when the diaphragm gets a hole or tear in it, you start to hear it. With the MM valve, no quack-quack, just PSHHHT, PSHHHT!

Sorry to get so technical.. :laugh:


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

I did change vacuum lines when I deleted my n249. I have a slightly larger diameter vacuum line connect from my DV directly to my intake manifold. A leak does make sense. I'll have to give a looksie.....don't really feel like removing my intake manifold again :banghead:


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I haven't had to remove my intake manifold for leaks under there yet, but then again, I redid my PCV when the manifold was already off. I'd check the little lines under the manifold. I've had those tear a few times, and you'll lose boost and have funny blow-off noises as well with this. Mine was more of a flutter noise the first time, but different leaks make different noises.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Manifold does not have to come off.


----------

